# What do you think of this Socionics description? (IEE / ENFP)



## brightlywound (Jul 17, 2011)

*IEE*--aka ENFp, The Psychologist, and *Intuitive Ethical Extrovert*

*Ego block*

_Extroverted Intuition (Ne)
_
IEEs are predominantly motivated by their feelings of interest and boredom. They are attracted to novel ideas, unusual or peculiar goings-on in day-to day life, and new experiences. They may have a tendency to frequently engage themselves in novel life "projects," which can and often consist of novel concepts or fields of thought, new activities, and new lifestyles (this list is not all-inclusive). These types of projects often take the form of activities that are uncommon, concepts that are unknown or avocations that have not been done or tried before. Regardless of the nature of their interests, they often have a tendency to try to accumulate as much knowledge about the field as they can, and sometimes to improve the field by finding new ways of conceptually framing its basic principles (needs an example). Eventually, once there is nothing left to discover, or when they simply become bored, they will follow their curiosity and find a new topic of interest.

Many IEEs require a certain degree of freedom from obligation in order to do their work and pursue their sometimes idiosyncratic interests, to the point where they may dramatically eschew conventional lifestyles. Some IEEs may have an irrational dread of working at a desk job or an office where they do not have the opportunity to pursue their whimsical hobbies. However, they often overestimate the torturous ordeal of having to perform specific chores that are not in line with their interests, and many IEEs that are acclimated to the reality of their obligations may not share this trepidation at having to fulfill them.

IEEs are often spontaneous and sometimes quite distractible individuals whose natural energy level leads them to be working on something or doing something most of the time (in contrast to dominant types whose natural state is one of inertia and contemplation). However their work is often periodic in nature rather and tends to be on whatever projects they have involved themselves in at the moment, or whatever they are interested in doing at the moment, rather than a consistent schedule or routine. Many IEEs routinely have spur-of-the-moment ideas or curiosities, and may be inclined to look up random information or do arbitrary things that have occurred to them in lieu of whatever they might have been working on previously.

IEEs, perhaps more than any other type, often have a tendency to seek out multiple perspectives and viewpoints on controversial matters. They are rarely tied down to any particular ideology and often have an implicit sense of faith that others are as intellectually open as they are. IEEs frequently have a innately optimistic disposition (despite how bleak they perceive the facts of any situation to be), and often earnestly believe in the value of a process of thorough, respectful, and politically correct discussion of controversial matters, and often that through a such due process of formal exposition of viewpoints, most reasonable people will come to a consensus as to the essential facts and truth of the debate.

IEEs often tend to mentalize and verbalize matters of personal development, individual qualities, and significant personal experiences, and often develop connections best with others through disucssing matters of personal development that are close at heart to them. They may have a sort of innate tendency to spontaneously try to help others find an appropriate outlet for their particular talents, focusing on the potential positive aspects of their character; they may become engrossed over what people might become rather than what they are currently, and thus have a tendency to be able to see the positive side of everyone.

*Introverted Ethics (Fi)*

At first glance, IEEs are usually friendly, propitious and accepting people. They often enjoy interacting and learning from all types of people and tend to enjoy cultivating a sincere atmosphere of passive good will, where others can feel comfortable and accepted for who they are.

Like SEEs, IEEs are usually aware of and highly influenced by their emotional responses towards other people, things, or situations, but unlike SEEs they are less likely to be driven by their emotional reactions quite as viscerally; instead, their emotions are more likely to drive them to be a bit avoidant. They are often disturbed by conflict or aggression, and rather than espousing a confrontational or accusatory attitude, when possible they often prefer to politely smile and avoid being drawn into contentious arguments. They may be also somewhat fettered by and avoidant of situations replete with feelings of social awkwardness or situations in which their autonomy over their activities or choices is threatened.

They may be inclined to keep track of a large network of social acquaintances with whom they feel a significant connection. Many IEEs share a common pattern in that for them mental stimulation is often interpersonal; they may extensively enjoy interacting with many different people and find a situation boring if there are no interesting people with whom to engage in conversation.

*Super-ego block*

_Extroverted Sensing (Se)_

IEEs have the capability and ability to be direct and firm with others in such activities as giving direct commands or making categorical statements about things perceived. However, the period of time when this occurs in an IEE is generally short-lived. As soon as the IEE starts to think about and starts to seriously consider the negative connotations of their directness or firmness (Se), for example, fear of instilling fear in another person in such a way that it would cause the person to be timid to or even scared to approach the IEE thereby distorting the personal bonds the IEE has with the person (Fi), the IEE will back away from making such statements. Therefore these direct and categorical statements are quite difficult for an IEE to make, even if the IEE understands the benefits of being direct or firm with others, such as the benefits of being firm or direct with children in parenthood.

If an IEE is directly challenged or if an IEE observes a task a person demonstrates that is subsequently performed by the IEE or a group that the IEE is in (such as a teacher showing a classroom how to put together a widget, and the classroom then is instructed to put together their own widget), the IEE will consciously want to show their propensity and ability in performing the task as good as, if not better or faster than the original person or at least better than the group that the IEE is in. Anything less is considered a failure. IEEs will want to show proficiency in any task that is given to them, even if novice failure is understood. This, again is to demonstrate visibly to others that "I can do it" or "I can do this satisfactorily". Failing at accomplishing this and then subsequently being shown how to do the task is embarrassing for the IEE since they feel like they "should" have been able to accomplish the task if they were shown how to do the task at least once.

IEEs will struggle with things that require sustained willpower and self-motivation. Because of fluctuating interest levels in self-pursuits, these tasks are difficult to sustain. These tasks include (but are not limited to) staying motivated to keep a workout regimen, sticking with a diet, sticking to a routine of doing a particular errand at the same time periodically, and other similar tasks. If the willpower is not there, it cannot be artificially manufactured to get the IEE to "push through". Concordantly, attempts by other people to get the IEE to "push through" is met with resistance. Though, it may be that the IEE will heed the call begrudgingly, this is not sustainable; the IEE will find a way out if this external push persists.

_Introverted Logic (Ti)_

IEEs tend to have a difficult time describing a concept or system in a manner in which the essential facts are all that is needed to understand or describe it. The IEE's focus in describing a concept or system is in how they themselves came to understand and see what they are describing. If an IEE is asked to describe or explain something, their natural tendency is to describe the pieces of the concept, system or idea that are related to the subject as a foundation before explaining the actual concept itself. The IEE will often describe details or aspects of a system that are unnecessary to the understanding of the system's properties, but the IEE views these details as essential functions of a sequential system (as opposed to describing the concept or system and only the concept or system as an independent entity). In other words, even if a detail is deemed outside of the IEE as extraneous, the IEE that is describing it will see it as a vital and significant part of a chain in order to paint the full, "proper" picture of the system the IEE wants to describe. An IEE will tend to start off explanations with a tremendous amount of detail, energy and patience and will move towards a more general explanation as they tire out (if they tire out). If something in the IEE's chain is broken or questioned, the description (in the IEE's mind) halts or falls apart.

When an IEE understands a logical concept or system, they are much better at describing anecdotal experiences with the concept or system that help to illustrate the concept or system. They would prefer to do this rather than describing the concept or system as described in the previous paragraph -- describe the essential facts of a concept or system.

IEEs will demonstrate inconsistent behavioral patterns to the objective, outside world. But to the IEE, these behavioral patterns are as a result of a relativist view of how they make their decisions. For example, an IEE might be steadfastly against going to a particular branch of a bank to deposit a check that is easily accessible and only 2 miles away, but is perfectly content going to a different branch of the same bank that is 25 miles away and requires a roundabout route to get there. To the outside world this would not make sense; why not just go to the branch that is easier to access that can handle the same function? But to the IEE, this does not matter. Something at the closer branch bothers the IEE enough to justify going to the further one. Maybe a particular person works there that the IEE wants to avoid, maybe one time the IEE did something embarrassing while at the closer branch and they are embarrassed to show their face again. Regardless of the reason, the IEE will justify circumstances to dictate the decisions they make in their behavioral patterns.

The IEE is keenly aware of societal structures and affiliations that they belong to. These structures can be small entities such as "family" and large entities such as "political affiliation". As such, an IEE will naturally speculate about how these societal structures they belong to would interact if they mingled (Ne+Fi). With a propensity to be involved in a diverse number of interests, IEEs find themselves in a position where they would deem that members of certain societal structures would clash if they met. This will, at times, cause IEEs to hide their affiliations to parties that they feel might cause scrutiny or criticism of their affiliations. They would rather not be judged by others based on their affiliations. Also, if an IEE is cast into an "incorrect" category, this can cause deep wounds in the IEE especially if the IEE believes that the person doing the casting will not change their position about the IEE's affiliation, and as a result of that, believes it to be a negatively connoted statement of their own character.

*Super-id block*

_Introverted Sensing (Si)_

The IEE tends to be chronically unaware of his own bodily processes, including physiological sensations and a sense of balance and alignment with one's true desires. He sometimes has peculiar preferences or tastes, which he himself is unable to understand or fulfill. In terms of physical sensations, an IEE will almost always choose the familiar over the novel, because they know that the familiar is reliable in the positive sensation it delivers. An IEE will typically have a single item he orders at certain restaurants without fail; if he isn't in the mood for that item he doesn't eat there. He will stubbornly refuse to eat anything that he knows he does not like, refusing to try a "new recipe" of anything that he did not like before. The IEE would much rather sleep in his own bed than anywhere else as a matter of familiarity, but this preference never enters his mind when a friend invites him to stay the night, sometimes resulting in a lack of quality sleep that the IEE will forget about the next time around. IEEs almost never emphasizes his attractiveness or sexuality overtly and publicly, but dreams of being pleasing to the senses to at least a small circle of trusted friends and partners who are able to develop and enhance his sexuality and attractiveness in a trusting atmosphere. He often will obsess about his looks in front of the mirror, trying to get the right combination of preparedness and liberated comfort. It is embarrassing to come to an event overdressed, as the IEE would rather look like they simply came on a whim rather than over-prepared. They will usually undermine the time spent in preparation and will avoid speaking on the topic altogether. When getting sick, the IEE may stubbornly refuse or "conveniently forget" to take any sort of medicine. Their chosen method of dealing with sickness and physical discomfort is ignoring it until it can no longer be ignored. An IEE will frequently forget meals and sleep when excitedly working on a new project or in some sort of social gathering. Exhaustion, hunger, thirst, and full bladders will be ignored until the need is overwhelming and affects the IEE's concentration.

*Extroverted Logic* (_Te_)

The IEE is keen on accumulating factual knowledge on subjects of personal interest and those that help him be more efficient and productive, but he's often unsure of his ability to find and select the correct information and is therefore attracted to people whom he sees as competent in that area and reassure him. He prizes efficiency, and berates himself secretly for his own inefficiency. He takes care to explain the justifications behind his actions. He loves accumulating and sharing trivia to make himself seem educated. IEEs believe firmly that knowledge should be shared freely. Asking an IEE to keep a secret is a burden on him. He can also be a little too trusting of information sources, because spreading falsehood is seen as a foreign and repulsive idea. IEEs love scientific and mathematic concepts, but practical application will soon bore them.

*Id block*

_Introverted Intuition (Ni)
_
The IEE thoroughly understands discussions and arguments focused on following present trends into the future and their possible implications, as well as on exploring one specific imaginative vision of personal meaning, but he much prefers to explore many possibilities, starting from a present point in time and reality, rather than to concentrate on just a few specific visions or trends. He understands that the present moment may be changeable or not be as it seems, but refuses to think too much on the matter, choosing instead to keep a more practical view. To an IEE, the question "What if?" usually applies to something that the IEE can do to change his future, not some sort of alternate reality, such as "What if I bike instead of drive to work?" as opposed to "What if gravity didn't exist?"

Extroverted Ethics (Fe, )

The IEE appreciates situations where people are enjoying a positive emotional atmosphere as in having fun and joking together, and is quite adept at creating them himself, but does not see creating or promoting them a top priority, nor does he actively look for people who maintain or need such an atmosphere; too high a focus on that is seen by an IEE as overdone. He can be very empathetic and will frequently comfort his friends and acquaintances, mostly letting them vent to him, offering suggestions as to what to do about it. These are usually practical. The IEE may offer a more optimistic viewpoint, but will not press the matter if the optimism is not received well. He is usually genuinely concerned, but refuses to let the negative energy affect him. This may eventually become tiring if it persists as he will feel guilty for being happy in the face of those close to him being miserable. The IEE does not like conflict between people one bit; he would rather stay on everyone's good side and keep in good terms with both sides of a conflict, preferring not to be judged by his affiliation with one side or another. In such situations he says very little that would give away where he truly sides on an issue.
-------------------
Everything seems spot on to a scary degree! 

A couple points, though-

Not sure what to think about this way of explaining things... hmm. Do you guys go from detailed to general?
_"An IEE will tend to start off explanations with a tremendous amount of detail, energy and patience and will move towards a more general explanation as they tire out (if they tire out). If something in the IEE's chain is broken or questioned, the description (in the IEE's mind) halts or falls apart."
_
I can't relate to this either! Don't we love novelty? 
_"In terms of physical sensations, an IEE will almost always choose the familiar over the novel, because they know that the familiar is reliable in the positive sensation it delivers. An IEE will typically have a single item he orders at certain restaurants without fail; if he isn't in the mood for that item he doesn't eat there. He will stubbornly refuse to eat anything that he knows he does not like, refusing to try a "new recipe" of anything that he did not like before."_

The *Istp* description mentions us, too -
_"They appreciate people who exhibit a well-developed imagination, spontaneity, and new ideas. Such people often broaden the SLI's perspectives and give them a myriad of new experiences to draw upon. *They are often recruited as willing collaborators into the constant unusual pursuits of IEEs.*"_


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

I agreed with most things, and I like this description mostly because I think it gives a larger and overall clearer picture of ENFPs instead of making us out to be these happy-go-lucky, fun-loving people, which we definitely are, but many descriptions I've read place too much emphasis on our ESFP-like qualities. 

I do build up from detailed to general on occasion but I don't think it's my natural state. 

* The IEE would much rather sleep in his own bed than anywhere else as a matter of familiarity, but this preference never enters his mind when a friend invites him to stay the night, sometimes resulting in a lack of quality sleep that the IEE will forget about the next time around. IEEs almost never emphasizes his attractiveness or sexuality overtly and publicly, but dreams of being pleasing to the senses to at least a small circle of trusted friends and partners who are able to develop and enhance his sexuality and attractiveness in a trusting atmosphere.*

^ This part goes against the most in my experience. I think we all like novelty, and while I don't believe I personally display my sexuality overtly, I know of other ENFP people who post ridiculous amounts of pictures of themselves pouting their lips, making big eyes, in their bras on Facebook. I don't know why, but they do. 

The bank situation is also questionable...it depends what the first bank did I guess. If they were responsible for genocide or something I wouldn't go there, but other types probably wouldn't either.


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

For the most part this is so me that it's freaky and/or disappointing that I'm so generic. 

I don't think I'd drive 25 miles to a different bank branch, but if I had a bad experience I would close my account and open a new one elsewhere. I hate banks btw. I belong to a credit union now.

I definitely like to try new restaurants, but I find that I do often order the same thing at a familiar restaurant (or maybe one of a small handful of favorites) since it's often the craving of that dish that drove me there. And I hate wasting money and a night out on disappointing food. 

I really suck at describing something in a straight forward detailed way so I generally avoid it. I'm good at analogies and anecdotes, but if you want me to explain something step by step either forget it or give me some time to think about it that way because it's not the way my brain works. I just "get" things, I can't really describe how my process works, but it's not step by step.

And I've recruited a few Istps for "unusual pursuits."  

In general, I find the Socionics descriptions to be spot on (unless you get into physical descriptions which I don't buy as type specific).


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

brightlywound said:


> I can't relate to this either! Don't we love novelty?
> _"In terms of physical sensations, an IEE will almost always choose the familiar over the novel, because they know that the familiar is reliable in the positive sensation it delivers. An IEE will typically have a single item he orders at certain restaurants without fail; if he isn't in the mood for that item he doesn't eat there. He will stubbornly refuse to eat anything that he knows he does not like, refusing to try a "new recipe" of anything that he did not like before."_
> 
> The *Istp* description mentions us, too -
> _"They appreciate people who exhibit a well-developed imagination, spontaneity, and new ideas. Such people often broaden the SLI's perspectives and give them a myriad of new experiences to draw upon. *They are often recruited as willing collaborators into the constant unusual pursuits of IEEs.*"_


The super-id block is weak and unconsious, so the IEE is not so good with Si (inner sensations), this is related to comfort, relaxation, being in tune with one's body etc. But the super-id block is also very receptive and the IEE needs and wants help here, and her dual (SLI/ISTp) can provide the best help (base Si).


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I actually relate to this almost to an _absurd_ degree.

As I was reading I kept waiting to read something that didn't hold true for me, but...it never happened.

I have been questioning a bit lately whether I am an ENFP, but reading descriptions like this help me to remember why I found myself as one in the first place.


----------



## terryh (Aug 2, 2011)

brightlywound said:


> Not sure what to think about this way of explaining things... hmm. Do you guys go from detailed to general?
> _"An IEE will tend to start off explanations with a tremendous amount of detail, energy and patience and will move towards a more general explanation as they tire out (if they tire out). If something in the IEE's chain is broken or questioned, the description (in the IEE's mind) halts or falls apart."
> _


That happened to me not too long ago, trying to retell a story about my day starting from the middle and adding all the points before and after as they come to me... it seems like it takes another intuitive for me to be able to feel like my story made complete sense otherwise it's like I didn't give that other person a sense of what I actually was meaning in telling the story.

Yea I can relate to 99.9% of the description though, shys from conflict, constantly changes interests, have friends from so many different social circles and backgrounds, feel like I always need to prove myself to others and most importantly myself... pretty much got me


----------



## zadude (May 23, 2011)

Awesome description, fits me well for the most part.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Its spot on correct for me.

Driving 25 miles... If its some social/embarrassing situation... That doesnt affect me I couldnt really give two shits about all that when I walk up in that bank... If it is a situation where My independence in trouble... I would drive 50 miles or switch banks altogether.

Any situation where someone can take away my freedom and break my pride... I stay away from it. FAAAAR away. Eg. Police... i stay clear! and I dont travel to usa because of how the immigrations officers treats Jamaican people like dogs.


--

The explanation thing... yes, People always saying I must get to the point. The Point has no power though, the Full picture does... so I dont like to explain anything to anyone or summarize a movie or story. "Buzz off and go watch it yourself!" because they always get impatient or annoyed how I explain it... 

I only get to the point when I am being graded...


----------

